# The 2012 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2012)

I'm bumping this up because I want to have a go in 2012!

I haven't touched my bike for 7 weeks so this month's 100 km ride might be a struggle. I'll try and make it a forum ride. I will probably do the Mini-Northwest Passage in February.

Okay ...

29th Jan 2012 - this forum ride (106 km) - 1 point
19th Feb 2012 - this forum ride (116 km) - 1 point 

Total points 2012 - 2
Total qualifying distance - 222 km


----------



## velovoice (9 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the bump, ColinJ. I intend to have a go at this too. 62km yesterday and signed up for 100km El Supremo on the 29th.


----------



## the snail (18 Jan 2012)

DNF on the poor student this month - really need to get some miles in!
January - Oxford - Malmesbury - Cirencester - Chippenham 160km, Chippenham Fairford and back 103km


----------



## Spartak (3 Feb 2012)

Jan 12 : 104 km


----------



## heinim (8 Feb 2012)

No way: snow, ice and maximum temperature is -12°C. Frustrating, even for running it's too cold. Next week should be better, as ususal. Have only done 70km this year.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2012)

Right then... let's get this going

Date / Route / Distance / Points / Total Distance / Total Points
02/01/12 / Orpington To Tiptree & Back / 183.52 / 1 / 183.52 / 1
14/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 160.95 / 1 / 344.47 / 2
22/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 171.31 / 1 / 515.78 / 3
29/01/12 / Orpington to HydePark, Olympic Village & back / 125.58/ 1 / 641.36 / 4


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2012)

The original discussion thread seems to be dead, so I've started this one to replace it.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (10 Feb 2012)

Right, I'm in


21st Jan 2012 Norfolk Nips 3 Audax 100km...........................................TOTAL 100km
19th Feb 2012 Bromley, Toy's Hill, Tunbridge Wells, Penbury & back  105km.....TOTAL 205km


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Points / Total Distance / Total Points
02/01/12 / Orpington To Tiptree & Back / 183.52 / 1 / 183.52 / 1
14/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 160.95 / 1 / 344.47 / 2
22/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 171.31 / 1 / 515.78 / 3
29/01/12 / Orpington to HydePark, Olympic Village & back / 125.58/ 1 / 641.36 / 4
18/02/12 / Orpington to HydePark then on to Southend and back / 170.95 / 1 / 812.31 / 5


----------



## DCLane (18 Feb 2012)

Can I join?

18/2/12: Mini NW Passage 120km


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 Feb 2012)

Okay then.
Date / Route / Distance / Time / Ave Spd / Points / (Total Pts) / Total Distance
Jan 27 2012 Auchterarder and back 100.1km 3h 51m 26km/h 1 PT (1 PTS)100.1km
Feb 1 2012 Loch Katrine and Kippen loop102.0km 3h 59m 25.1km/h 1 PT (2 PTS)202.1km
Feb 19 2012 Callander - Crow Road loop 101.5km 3h 52m 26km/h 1 PT (3 PTS)303.6km
Feb 26 2012 CCC via Dunblane loop 100.4km 3h 44m 26.5km/h 1 PT (4 PTS) 405.0km
Feb 28 2012 Tour de Tay 100.8km 3h 53m 26km/h 1 PT (5 PTS) 505.8km
Mar 2 2012 Callander & Balloch 105.4km 27.5km/h 1 PT (6 PTS) 611.2km
Mar 6 2012 Etape Caledonia route 132km 24.5km/h 1 PT (7 PTS) 743.2km


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Points / Total Distance / Total Points
02/01/12 / Orpington To Tiptree & Back / 183.52 / 1 / 183.52 / 1pt
14/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 160.95 / 1 / 344.47 / 2pts
22/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 171.31 / 1 / 515.78 / 3pts
29/01/12 / Orpington to HydePark, Olympic Village & back / 125.58/ 1 / 641.36 / 4pts
18/02/12 / Orpington to HydePark then on to Southend and back / 170.95 / 1 / 812.31 / 5pts
03/03/12 / Ramsgate to Greenwich then home. / 162.03 / 1 / 974.34 / 6pts
10/03/12 / FNRttC to Brighton & SMRbtH to Orpington / 205.95 / 2 / 1181.29 / 8pts
18/03/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & Back / 172.73 / 1 / 1354.02 / 9pts
25/03/12 / Orpington to Tonbridge and the Man O'Kent Audax / 247.37 / 2 / 1601.39 / 11pts
01/04/12 / Bromley to Brighton with the Allsopp's / 103.83 / 1 / 1705.22 / 12pts
05/04/12 / FNRttC to Bognor / 163.76 / 1 / 1868.98 / 13pts
08/05/12 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 174.87 / 1 / 2043.85 / 14pts
20/05/12 / To Yalding for elevenses and back / 101.51 / 1 / 2145.36 / 15pts
27/05/12 / To Yalding for brekkie and back / 100.00 / 1 / 2245.36 / 16pts
02/06/12 / FNRttC To Whitsable and Back / 219.71 / 2 / 2465.07 / 18pts


----------



## PoweredByVeg (8 Apr 2012)

Right, I'm in (again!)

21st Jan 2012 Norfolk Nips 3 Audax 100km.....................................................TOTAL 100km
19th Feb 2012 Bromley, Toy's Hill, Tunbridge Wells, Penbury & back  105km.....TOTAL 205km
17th Mar 2012 Old Squit 200k Audax..............................................................TOTAL 405km
14th Apr 2012 Lingwood, Yarmouth, Beccles, Loddon, Norwich, Rtn 105km.......TOTAL 510km
27th May 2012 Lingwood, Norwich 100 ride, Eaton, Rtn 200km.........................TOTAL 710km
16th June 2012 National 400km Audax..........................................................TOTAL 1110km
8th July 2012 Garboldisham Groveller Audax 200km.......................................TOTAL 1310km
5th Aug 2012 Nch, N. Buckenham, Wymondham, Taverham, Nch, Rtn 100.8k..TOTAL 1410km
30th Sep 2012 Fourwentways, Cambridge-Norwich charity ride, home 160km...TOTAL 1570km
14th Oct 2012 Silly Suffolk 200km Audax......................................................TOTAL 1770km
3rd Nov 2012 Norfolk Nips 1 Audax 100km.....................................................TOTAL 1870km
15th Dec 2012 Norfolk Nips 2 Audax 100km..................................................TOTAL 1970km


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Apr 2012)

Okay then.
Date / Route / Distance / Time / Ave Spd / Points / (Total Pts) / Total Distance
Jan 27 '12 Auchterarder and back 100.1km 3h 51m 26km/h 1 PT (1 PTS)100.1km
Feb 1 '12 Loch Katrine and Kippen loop102.0km 3h 59m 25.1km/h 1 PT (2 PTS)202.1km
Feb 19 '12 Callander - Crow Road loop 101.5km 3h 52m 26km/h 1 PT (3 PTS)303.6km
Feb 26 '12 CCC via Dunblane loop 100.4km 3h 44m 26.5km/h 1 PT (4 PTS) 405.0km
Feb 28 '12 Tour de Tay 100.8km 3h 53m 26km/h 1 PT (5 PTS) 505.8km
Mar 2 '12 Callander & Balloch 105.4km 27.5km/h 1 PT (6 PTS) 611.2km
Mar 6 '12 Etape Caledonia route 132km 24.5km/h 1 PT (7 PTS) 743.2km
Apr 13 '12 Callander-Auch-Sherrif etc 114km 27.1km/h 1 PT (8 PTS) 857.2km
Apr 19 '12 Callander - Fintry - Crow Rd - Tak me Doon - etc 100.4km 26km/h 1 PT (9 PTS) 957.6km
Apr 24 '12 Trossachs and Hillfoots Circuit 100.5km 30 km/h 1 PT (10 PTS)


----------



## vernon (28 May 2012)

From my Audax results page + a FNRttC​​*DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km *11 Feb​*DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km *14 Feb​*DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km *25 Feb​*DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km *03 Mar​*DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km *10 Mar​*WIGGINTON, N of York 102km *25 Mar​*DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km *21 Apr​FNRttC York to Hull 70 miles 27 April​*DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km *04 May​*WIGGINTON, York 100km *12 May​*HESSLE, Hull 100km *20 May​*DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 150**km 26 May*​*DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km *05 Jun​*Boothferry 102km Audax 10 Jun*​​*14 points*​


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 May 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Time / Ave Spd / Points / (Total Pts) / Total Distance
Jan 27 '12 Auchterarder and back 100.1km 3h 51m 26km/h 1 PT (1 PTS)100.1km
Feb 1 '12 Loch Katrine and Kippen loop102.0km 3h 59m 25.1km/h 1 PT (2 PTS)202.1km
Feb 19 '12 Callander - Crow Road loop 101.5km 3h 52m 26km/h 1 PT (3 PTS)303.6km
Feb 26 '12 CCC via Dunblane loop 100.4km 3h 44m 26.5km/h 1 PT (4 PTS) 405.0km
Feb 28 '12 Tour de Tay 100.8km 3h 53m 26km/h 1 PT (5 PTS) 505.8km
Mar 2 '12 Callander & Balloch 105.4km 27.5km/h 1 PT (6 PTS) 611.2km
Mar 6 '12 Etape Caledonia route 132km 24.5km/h 1 PT (7 PTS) 743.2km
Apr 13 '12 Callander-Auch-Sherrif etc 114km 27.1km/h 1 PT (8 PTS) 857.2km
Apr 19 '12 Callander - Fintry - Crow Rd - Tak me Doon - etc 100.4km 26km/h 1 PT (9 PTS) 957.6km
Apr 24 '12 Trossachs and Hillfoots Circuit 100.5km 30 km/h 1 PT (10 PTS) 1058.1km
May 13 '12 Etape Caledonia 130km 27km/h 1 PT (11 PTS) 1188.1km
June 11 '12 Sma Glen-Glen Quaich-Dunkeld loop 104km 27km/h 1 PT (12 Pts) 1292.1km
June 16 '12 Highland Perthshire Challenge (100 mile route) 161km 1 PT (13 PTS) 1453.1km


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2012)

29th Jan 2012 - forum ride - Hebden Bridge - Waddington - (106 km) - 1 point
19th Feb 2012 - forum ride - Hebden Bridge - Dunsop Bridge (116 km) - 1 point 
17th Mar 2012 - forum ride - Hebden Bridge - Waddington - (106 km) - 1 point 
1st Apr 2012 - forum ride - Whalley - Knott End - (166 km) - 1 point
15th Apr 2012 - forum ride/audax - SITD - Hebden Bridge - Burnsall - (113 km) - 1 point 
22nd Apr 2012 - forum ride - Stockport - Jodrell Bank + Blackstone Edge - Hebden Bridge - (116 km) - 1 point 
28th Apr 2012 - forum ride - Lancaster - Staveley - (135 km) - 1 point
16th May 2012 - solo ride - Garforth - Askern - (104 km) - 1 point 

Total points 2012 - 8
Total qualifying distance - 962 km


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Points / Total Distance / Total Points
02/01/12 / Orpington To Tiptree & Back / 183.52 / 1 / 183.52 / 1pt
14/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 160.95 / 1 / 344.47 / 2pts
22/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 171.31 / 1 / 515.78 / 3pts
29/01/12 / Orpington to HydePark, Olympic Village & back / 125.58/ 1 / 641.36 / 4pts
18/02/12 / Orpington to HydePark then on to Southend and back / 170.95 / 1 / 812.31 / 5pts
03/03/12 / Ramsgate to Greenwich then home. / 162.03 / 1 / 974.34 / 6pts
10/03/12 / FNRttC to Brighton & SMRbtH to Orpington / 205.95 / 2 / 1181.29 / 8pts
18/03/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & Back / 172.73 / 1 / 1354.02 / 9pts
25/03/12 / Orpington to Tonbridge and the Man O'Kent Audax / 247.37 / 2 / 1601.39 / 11pts
01/04/12 / Bromley to Brighton with the Allsopp's / 103.83 / 1 / 1705.22 / 12pts
05/04/12 / FNRttC to Bognor / 163.76 / 1 / 1868.98 / 13pts
08/05/12 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 174.87 / 1 / 2043.85 / 14pts
20/05/12 / To Yalding for elevenses and back / 101.51 / 1 / 2145.36 / 15pts
27/05/12 / To Yalding for brekkie and back / 100.00 / 1 / 2245.36 / 16pts
02/06/12 / FNRttC To Whitsable and Back / 219.71 / 2 / 2465.07 / 18pts
06/06/12 / Local Kent lanes pootle / 101.00 / 1 / 2566.07 / 19pts
10/06/12 / Kent Hilly 100 miler / 167.89 / 1 / 2733.96 / 20pts
24/06/12 / Kent Loop 100 Miler / 161.20 / 1 / 2895.16 / 21pts
30/06/12 / FNRttC to Southend and SMRbtH / 168.14 / 1 / 3063.30 / 22pts
08/07/12 / Aborted Tiptree 100 miler due to rain / 114.59 / 1 / 3177.99 / 23pts


----------



## gbs (1 Jul 2012)

LATE ENTRY, year to date rides are
02 jan 100.6km, 21.9kph, 685m vertical, 100% solo
14 jan 114.4km, 22.2kph,1089m vertical, 5% solo
21 feb 100.8km, 23.5kph, 650m vertical, 100% solo
02 mar 111.3km, 23.4kph, 780m vertical, 100% solo
11 mar 101.5km, 21.3kph,782m vertical,100% solo

14 mar, 113.2km, 19.6kph, 1444m vertical,50% solo
18 mar 103.6km, 21.6kph, 610m vertical, 50% solo
23 mar 106.5km, 21.6kph, 625m vertical, 0% solo
28 mar 101.5km, 20.4kph, 345m vertical, 30% solo
06 apr 103.8km, 20.5kph, 943m vertical, 5% solo

15 apr 100.8km, 22.4 kph, 888m vertical, 5% solo
05 may 175.2k, 21.1kph, 1141m vertical, 10% solo
16 may 101.9k, 21.5kph, 846m vertical, 100% solo
22 may 150.2k, 21.5kph, 1508m vertical, 33% solo
25 may 113.1k, 19.8kph, 1354m vertical, 75% solo

29 may 106.8k, 22.0kph, 719m vertical, 100% solo
01 june 104.8, 20.1 kph, 1253m vertical, 100% solo
05 june 115.4k, 20.2kph, 1240m vertical, 5% solo
13 jun 101.8k, 20.6 kph, 1091m vertical, 40% solo
20 june 163.1k, 20.9kph, 1380m vertical, 12% solo

YTD total 20


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Jul 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Time / Ave Spd / Points / (Total Pts) / Total Distance
Jan 27 '12 Auchterarder and back 100.1km 3h 51m 26km/h 1 PT (1 PTS)100.1km
Feb 1 '12 Loch Katrine and Kippen loop102.0km 3h 59m 25.1km/h 1 PT (2 PTS)202.1km
Feb 19 '12 Callander - Crow Road loop 101.5km 3h 52m 26km/h 1 PT (3 PTS)303.6km
Feb 26 '12 CCC via Dunblane loop 100.4km 3h 44m 26.5km/h 1 PT (4 PTS) 405.0km
Feb 28 '12 Tour de Tay 100.8km 3h 53m 26km/h 1 PT (5 PTS) 505.8km
Mar 2 '12 Callander & Balloch 105.4km 27.5km/h 1 PT (6 PTS) 611.2km
Mar 6 '12 Etape Caledonia route 132km 24.5km/h 1 PT (7 PTS) 743.2km
Apr 13 '12 Callander-Auch-Sherrif etc 114km 27.1km/h 1 PT (8 PTS) 857.2km
Apr 19 '12 Callander - Fintry - Crow Rd - Tak me Doon - etc 100.4km 26km/h 1 PT (9 PTS) 957.6km
Apr 24 '12 Trossachs and Hillfoots Circuit 100.5km 30 km/h 1 PT (10 PTS) 1058.1km
May 13 '12 Etape Caledonia 130km 27km/h 1 PT (11 PTS) 1188.1km
June 11 '12 Sma Glen-Glen Quaich-Dunkeld loop 104km 27km/h 1 PT (12 Pts) 1292.1km
June 16 '12 Highland Perthshire Challenge (100 mile route) 161km 1 PT (13 PTS) 1453.1km
July 6 '12 Callander-Auchterarder Rtn 100.4km 1 PT (14 PTS) 1553.5km
July 9 '12 Niagara Circle route 132km 1 PT (15 PTS) 1685.5km
July 10 '12 Western Niagara tour 106km 1 PT (16 PTS) 1791.5km


----------



## vernon (15 Jul 2012)

From my Audax results page + a FNRttC​​
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 11 Feb
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 14 Feb
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 25 Feb
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 03 Mar
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 10 Mar
WIGGINTON, N of York 102km 25 Mar
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 21 Apr
FNRttC York to Hull 70 miles 27 April
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 04 May
WIGGINTON, York 100km  12 May
HESSLE, Hull 100km  20 May
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 150km 26 May
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 05 Jun
BOOTHFERRY 102km Audax 10 Jun
STAMFORD BRIDGE, Three Bridges Audax 161 km 14th July
​​​*15 points*​


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Points / Total Distance / Total Points
02/01/12 / Orpington To Tiptree & Back / 183.52 / 1 / 183.52 / 1pt
14/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 160.95 / 1 / 344.47 / 2pts
22/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 171.31 / 1 / 515.78 / 3pts
29/01/12 / Orpington to HydePark, Olympic Village & back / 125.58/ 1 / 641.36 / 4pts
18/02/12 / Orpington to HydePark then on to Southend and back / 170.95 / 1 / 812.31 / 5pts
03/03/12 / Ramsgate to Greenwich then home. / 162.03 / 1 / 974.34 / 6pts
10/03/12 / FNRttC to Brighton & SMRbtH to Orpington / 205.95 / 2 / 1181.29 / 8pts
18/03/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & Back / 172.73 / 1 / 1354.02 / 9pts
25/03/12 / Orpington to Tonbridge and the Man O'Kent Audax / 247.37 / 2 / 1601.39 / 11pts
01/04/12 / Bromley to Brighton with the Allsopp's / 103.83 / 1 / 1705.22 / 12pts
05/04/12 / FNRttC to Bognor / 163.76 / 1 / 1868.98 / 13pts
08/05/12 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 174.87 / 1 / 2043.85 / 14pts
20/05/12 / To Yalding for elevenses and back / 101.51 / 1 / 2145.36 / 15pts
27/05/12 / To Yalding for brekkie and back / 100.00 / 1 / 2245.36 / 16pts
02/06/12 / FNRttC To Whitsable and Back / 219.71 / 2 / 2465.07 / 18pts
06/06/12 / Local Kent lanes pootle / 101.00 / 1 / 2566.07 / 19pts
10/06/12 / Kent Hilly 100 miler / 167.89 / 1 / 2733.96 / 20pts
24/06/12 / Kent Loop 100 Miler / 161.20 / 1 / 2895.16 / 21pts
30/06/12 / FNRttC to Southend and SMRbtH / 168.14 / 1 / 3063.30 / 22pts
08/07/12 / Aborted Tiptree 100 miler due to rain / 114.59 / 1 / 3177.99 / 23pts
15/07/12 / Whitstable for Brekkie.. and back. / 190.84 / 1 / 3368.83 / 24pts
22/07/12 / To Southend for Brunch and back / 161.70 / 1 / 3530.53 / 25pts
28/07/12 / To Box Hill and environs to watch Olympic Road Race / 117.83 / 1 / 3648.36 / 26pts
04/08/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH to Brighton / 212.36 / 2 / 3860.72 / 28pts


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Jul 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Time / Ave Spd / Points / (Total Pts) / Total Distance
Jan 27 '12 Auchterarder and back 100.1km 3h 51m 26km/h 1 PT (1 PTS)100.1km
Feb 1 '12 Loch Katrine and Kippen loop102.0km 3h 59m 25.1km/h 1 PT (2 PTS)202.1km
Feb 19 '12 Callander - Crow Road loop 101.5km 3h 52m 26km/h 1 PT (3 PTS)303.6km
Feb 26 '12 CCC via Dunblane loop 100.4km 3h 44m 26.5km/h 1 PT (4 PTS) 405.0km
Feb 28 '12 Tour de Tay 100.8km 3h 53m 26km/h 1 PT (5 PTS) 505.8km
Mar 2 '12 Callander & Balloch 105.4km 27.5km/h 1 PT (6 PTS) 611.2km
Mar 6 '12 Etape Caledonia route 132km 24.5km/h 1 PT (7 PTS) 743.2km
Apr 13 '12 Callander-Auch-Sherrif etc 114km 27.1km/h 1 PT (8 PTS) 857.2km
Apr 19 '12 Callander - Fintry - Crow Rd - Tak me Doon - etc 100.4km 26km/h 1 PT (9 PTS) 957.6km
Apr 24 '12 Trossachs and Hillfoots Circuit 100.5km 30 km/h 1 PT (10 PTS) 1058.1km
May 13 '12 Etape Caledonia 130km 27km/h 1 PT (11 PTS) 1188.1km
June 11 '12 Sma Glen-Glen Quaich-Dunkeld loop 104km 27km/h 1 PT (12 Pts) 1292.1km
June 16 '12 Highland Perthshire Challenge (100 mile route) 161km 1 PT (13 PTS) 1453.1km
July 6 '12 Callander-Auchterarder Rtn 100.4km 1 PT (14 PTS) 1553.5km
July 9 '12 Niagara Circle route 132km 1 PT (15 PTS) 1685.5km
July 10 '12 Western Niagara tour 106km 1 PT (16 PTS) 1791.5km
July 27 '12 Glenshee - Braemar - Br of Cally 101km 1 PT (17 PTS) 1892.5km


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Time / Ave Spd / Points / (Total Pts) / Total Distance
Jan 27 '12 Auchterarder and back 100.1km 3h 51m 26km/h 1 PT (1 PTS)100.1km
Feb 1 '12 Loch Katrine and Kippen loop102.0km 3h 59m 25.1km/h 1 PT (2 PTS)202.1km
Feb 19 '12 Callander - Crow Road loop 101.5km 3h 52m 26km/h 1 PT (3 PTS)303.6km
Feb 26 '12 CCC via Dunblane loop 100.4km 3h 44m 26.5km/h 1 PT (4 PTS) 405.0km
Feb 28 '12 Tour de Tay 100.8km 3h 53m 26km/h 1 PT (5 PTS) 505.8km
Mar 2 '12 Callander & Balloch 105.4km 27.5km/h 1 PT (6 PTS) 611.2km
Mar 6 '12 Etape Caledonia route 132km 24.5km/h 1 PT (7 PTS) 743.2km
Apr 13 '12 Callander-Auch-Sherrif etc 114km 27.1km/h 1 PT (8 PTS) 857.2km
Apr 19 '12 Callander - Fintry - Crow Rd - Tak me Doon - etc 100.4km 26km/h 1 PT (9 PTS) 957.6km
Apr 24 '12 Trossachs and Hillfoots Circuit 100.5km 30 km/h 1 PT (10 PTS) 1058.1km
May 13 '12 Etape Caledonia 130km 27km/h 1 PT (11 PTS) 1188.1km
June 11 '12 Sma Glen-Glen Quaich-Dunkeld loop 104km 27km/h 1 PT (12 Pts) 1292.1km
June 16 '12 Highland Perthshire Challenge (100 mile route) 161km 1 PT (13 PTS) 1453.1km
July 6 '12 Callander-Auchterarder Rtn 100.4km 1 PT (14 PTS) 1553.5km
July 9 '12 Niagara Circle route 132km 1 PT (15 PTS) 1685.5km
July 10 '12 Western Niagara tour 106km 1 PT (16 PTS) 1791.5km
July 27 '12 Glenshee - Braemar - Br of Cally 101km 1 PT (17 PTS) 1892.5km
Aug 3 '12 Callander/Balfron/Stirling etc 100.4km 1 PT (18 PTS) 1992.9km
Aug 9 '12 Callander - Larbert - Eastern Towns - Stirling etc 104.5km 1 PT (19 PTS) 2097.4km
Aug 31 '12 Callander-Crieff-Auchterarder etc 105.25km 1PT (20 PTS) 2202.6km


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Points / Total Distance / Total Points
02/01/12 / Orpington To Tiptree & Back / 183.52 / 1 / 183.52 / 1pt
14/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 160.95 / 1 / 344.47 / 2pts
22/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 171.31 / 1 / 515.78 / 3pts
29/01/12 / Orpington to HydePark, Olympic Village & back / 125.58/ 1 / 641.36 / 4pts
18/02/12 / Orpington to HydePark then on to Southend and back / 170.95 / 1 / 812.31 / 5pts
03/03/12 / Ramsgate to Greenwich then home. / 162.03 / 1 / 974.34 / 6pts
10/03/12 / FNRttC to Brighton & SMRbtH to Orpington / 205.95 / 2 / 1181.29 / 8pts
18/03/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & Back / 172.73 / 1 / 1354.02 / 9pts
25/03/12 / Orpington to Tonbridge and the Man O'Kent Audax / 247.37 / 2 / 1601.39 / 11pts
01/04/12 / Bromley to Brighton with the Allsopp's / 103.83 / 1 / 1705.22 / 12pts
05/04/12 / FNRttC to Bognor / 163.76 / 1 / 1868.98 / 13pts
08/05/12 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 174.87 / 1 / 2043.85 / 14pts
20/05/12 / To Yalding for elevenses and back / 101.51 / 1 / 2145.36 / 15pts
27/05/12 / To Yalding for brekkie and back / 100.00 / 1 / 2245.36 / 16pts
02/06/12 / FNRttC To Whitsable and Back / 219.71 / 2 / 2465.07 / 18pts
06/06/12 / Local Kent lanes pootle / 101.00 / 1 / 2566.07 / 19pts
10/06/12 / Kent Hilly 100 miler / 167.89 / 1 / 2733.96 / 20pts
24/06/12 / Kent Loop 100 Miler / 161.20 / 1 / 2895.16 / 21pts
30/06/12 / FNRttC to Southend and SMRbtH / 168.14 / 1 / 3063.30 / 22pts
08/07/12 / Aborted Tiptree 100 miler due to rain / 114.59 / 1 / 3177.99 / 23pts
15/07/12 / Whitstable for Brekkie.. and back. / 190.84 / 1 / 3368.83 / 24pts
22/07/12 / To Southend for Brunch and back / 161.70 / 1 / 3530.53 / 25pts
28/07/12 / To Box Hill and environs to watch Olympic Road Race / 117.83 / 1 / 3648.36 / 26pts
04/08/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH to Brighton and back / 212.36 / 2 / 3860.72 / 28pts
11/08/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH to Harwich and back / 298.87 / 2 / 4159.59 / 30pts
19/08/12 / London HPC, Cable Car, Woolwich, Greenwich & home / 107.67 / 1 / 4267.26 / 31pts
27/08/12 / Orpington To Ashford and back / 177.39 / 1 / 4444.65 / 32pts
01/09/12 / FNRttc & SMRbtH To Bognor and back / 248.37 / 2 / 4693.02 / 34pts


----------



## vernon (23 Aug 2012)

I've had to make a copy of my list as I have lost the ability to edit the original.

From my Audax results page + a FNRttC​​
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 11 Feb
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 14 Feb
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 25 Feb
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 03 Mar
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 10 Mar
WIGGINTON, N of York 102km25 Mar
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 21 Apr
FNRttC York to Hull 70 miles 27 April
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 04 May
WIGGINTON, York 100km 12 May
HESSLE, Hull 100km 20 May
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 150km 26 May
DIY PERMANENTS SERIES (East organiser) 100km 05 Jun
BOOTHFERRY 102km Audax 10 Jun
STAMFORD BRIDGE, Three Bridges Audax 161 km 14th July
FAIRBURN, Wetherby 100km Audax 21st July
PASSAU - nr MAUTHAUSEN 115km 24th July
 West of VIENNA - BRATISLAVA 100km 30th July
HUNGARY - 105km 2nd August
DIY Permanent Audax 100km 13th August
DIY Permanent Audax 100km 20th August 
DIY Permanent Audax 100km 1st September
​​​*22 points*​


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Sep 2012)

All rides are saved in Endomondo.
Date / Route / Distance / Time / Ave Spd / Points / (Total Pts) / Total Distance
Jan 27 '12 Auchterarder and back 100.1km 3h 51m 26km/h 1 PT (1 PTS)100.1km
Feb 1 '12 Loch Katrine and Kippen loop102.0km 3h 59m 25.1km/h 1 PT (2 PTS)202.1km
Feb 19 '12 Callander - Crow Road loop 101.5km 3h 52m 26km/h 1 PT (3 PTS)303.6km
Feb 26 '12 CCC via Dunblane loop 100.4km 3h 44m 26.5km/h 1 PT (4 PTS) 405.0km
Feb 28 '12 Tour de Tay 100.8km 3h 53m 26km/h 1 PT (5 PTS) 505.8km
Mar 2 '12 Callander & Balloch 105.4km 27.5km/h 1 PT (6 PTS) 611.2km
Mar 6 '12 Etape Caledonia route 132km 24.5km/h 1 PT (7 PTS) 743.2km
Apr 13 '12 Callander-Auch-Sherrif etc 114km 27.1km/h 1 PT (8 PTS) 857.2km
Apr 19 '12 Callander - Fintry - Crow Rd - Tak me Doon - etc 100.4km 26km/h 1 PT (9 PTS) 957.6km
Apr 24 '12 Trossachs and Hillfoots Circuit 100.5km 30 km/h 1 PT (10 PTS) 1058.1km
May 13 '12 Etape Caledonia 130km 27km/h 1 PT (11 PTS) 1188.1km
June 11 '12 Sma Glen-Glen Quaich-Dunkeld loop 104km 27km/h 1 PT (12 Pts) 1292.1km
June 16 '12 Highland Perthshire Challenge (100 mile route) 161km 1 PT (13 PTS) 1453.1km
July 6 '12 Callander-Auchterarder Rtn 100.4km 1 PT (14 PTS) 1553.5km
July 9 '12 Niagara Circle route 132km 1 PT (15 PTS) 1685.5km
July 10 '12 Western Niagara tour 106km 1 PT (16 PTS) 1791.5km
July 27 '12 Glenshee - Braemar - Br of Cally 101km 1 PT (17 PTS) 1892.5km
Aug 3 '12 Callander/Balfron/Stirling etc 100.4km 1 PT (18 PTS) 1992.9km
Aug 9 '12 Callander - Larbert - Eastern Towns - Stirling etc 104.5km 1 PT (19 PTS) 2097.4km
Aug 31 '12 Callander-Crieff-Auchterarder etc 105.25km 1PT (20 PTS) 2202.6km
Sep 8 '12 Tour of Ardgour 164km 1 PT (21 PTS) 2366.4km
Sep 12 '12 Callander/Dollar 101.2km 1 PT (22 PTS) 2467.6km
Sep 18 '12 Callander/Crieff/Auchterarder 110.2km 1 PT (23 PTS) 2577.8km
Sep 23 '12 Call/Gleneagles/Glendevon etc 105km 1 PT (24 PTS) 2682.8km
Oct 4 '12 Call/Stir/Denny/Fintry/Balfron/Loop 101.7km 1 PT (25 PTS) 2784.5km
Oct 8 '12 Call-Stirling wander 100.2km 1 PT (26 PTS) 2884.7km


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Points / Total Distance / Total Points
02/01/12 / Orpington To Tiptree & Back / 183.52 / 1 / 183.52 / 1pt
14/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 160.95 / 1 / 344.47 / 2pts
22/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 171.31 / 1 / 515.78 / 3pts
29/01/12 / Orpington to HydePark, Olympic Village & back / 125.58/ 1 / 641.36 / 4pts
18/02/12 / Orpington to HydePark then on to Southend and back / 170.95 / 1 / 812.31 / 5pts
03/03/12 / Ramsgate to Greenwich then home. / 162.03 / 1 / 974.34 / 6pts
10/03/12 / FNRttC to Brighton & SMRbtH to Orpington / 205.95 / 2 / 1181.29 / 8pts
18/03/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & Back / 172.73 / 1 / 1354.02 / 9pts
25/03/12 / Orpington to Tonbridge and the Man O'Kent Audax / 247.37 / 2 / 1601.39 / 11pts
01/04/12 / Bromley to Brighton with the Allsopp's / 103.83 / 1 / 1705.22 / 12pts
05/04/12 / FNRttC to Bognor / 163.76 / 1 / 1868.98 / 13pts
08/05/12 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 174.87 / 1 / 2043.85 / 14pts
20/05/12 / To Yalding for elevenses and back / 101.51 / 1 / 2145.36 / 15pts
27/05/12 / To Yalding for brekkie and back / 100.00 / 1 / 2245.36 / 16pts
02/06/12 / FNRttC To Whitsable and Back / 219.71 / 2 / 2465.07 / 18pts
06/06/12 / Local Kent lanes pootle / 101.00 / 1 / 2566.07 / 19pts
10/06/12 / Kent Hilly 100 miler / 167.89 / 1 / 2733.96 / 20pts
24/06/12 / Kent Loop 100 Miler / 161.20 / 1 / 2895.16 / 21pts
30/06/12 / FNRttC to Southend and SMRbtH / 168.14 / 1 / 3063.30 / 22pts
08/07/12 / Aborted Tiptree 100 miler due to rain / 114.59 / 1 / 3177.99 / 23pts
15/07/12 / Whitstable for Brekkie.. and back. / 190.84 / 1 / 3368.83 / 24pts
22/07/12 / To Southend for Brunch and back / 161.70 / 1 / 3530.53 / 25pts
28/07/12 / To Box Hill and environs to watch Olympic Road Race / 117.83 / 1 / 3648.36 / 26pts
04/08/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH to Brighton and back / 212.36 / 2 / 3860.72 / 28pts
11/08/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH to Harwich and back / 298.87 / 2 / 4159.59 / 30pts
19/08/12 / London HPC, Cable Car, Woolwich, Greenwich & home / 107.67 / 1 / 4267.26 / 31pts
27/08/12 / Orpington To Ashford and back / 177.39 / 1 / 4444.65 / 32pts
01/09/12 / FNRttc & SMRbtH To Bognor and back / 248.37 / 2 / 4693.02 / 34pts
09/09/12 / To Ally Pally and back with a bit extra / 119.18 / 1 / 4812.20 / 35pts
16/09/12 / To Dorking and back to watch the Tour of Britain / 128.72 / 4940.92 / 36pts
29/09/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 2 / 217.25 / 4757.47 / 38pts
13/10/12 / Orpington to Ashford. / 1 / 103.94 / 4861.41 / 39pts
21/10/12 / Orpington to Whitstable & Back / 1 / 182.99 / 5044.40 / 40pts


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Oct 2012)

All rides are saved in Endomondo.
Date / Route / Distance / Time / Ave Spd / Points / (Total Pts) / Total Distance
Jan 27 '12 Auchterarder and back 100.1km 3h 51m 26km/h 1 PT (1 PTS)100.1km
Feb 1 '12 Loch Katrine and Kippen loop102.0km 3h 59m 25.1km/h 1 PT (2 PTS)202.1km
Feb 19 '12 Callander - Crow Road loop 101.5km 3h 52m 26km/h 1 PT (3 PTS)303.6km
Feb 26 '12 CCC via Dunblane loop 100.4km 3h 44m 26.5km/h 1 PT (4 PTS) 405.0km
Feb 28 '12 Tour de Tay 100.8km 3h 53m 26km/h 1 PT (5 PTS) 505.8km
Mar 2 '12 Callander & Balloch 105.4km 27.5km/h 1 PT (6 PTS) 611.2km
Mar 6 '12 Etape Caledonia route 132km 24.5km/h 1 PT (7 PTS) 743.2km
Apr 13 '12 Callander-Auch-Sherrif etc 114km 27.1km/h 1 PT (8 PTS) 857.2km
Apr 19 '12 Callander - Fintry - Crow Rd - Tak me Doon - etc 100.4km 26km/h 1 PT (9 PTS) 957.6km
Apr 24 '12 Trossachs and Hillfoots Circuit 100.5km 30 km/h 1 PT (10 PTS) 1058.1km
May 13 '12 Etape Caledonia 130km 27km/h 1 PT (11 PTS) 1188.1km
June 11 '12 Sma Glen-Glen Quaich-Dunkeld loop 104km 27km/h 1 PT (12 Pts) 1292.1km
June 16 '12 Highland Perthshire Challenge (100 mile route) 161km 1 PT (13 PTS) 1453.1km
July 6 '12 Callander-Auchterarder Rtn 100.4km 1 PT (14 PTS) 1553.5km
July 9 '12 Niagara Circle route 132km 1 PT (15 PTS) 1685.5km
July 10 '12 Western Niagara tour 106km 1 PT (16 PTS) 1791.5km
July 27 '12 Glenshee - Braemar - Br of Cally 101km 1 PT (17 PTS) 1892.5km
Aug 3 '12 Callander/Balfron/Stirling etc 100.4km 1 PT (18 PTS) 1992.9km
Aug 9 '12 Callander - Larbert - Eastern Towns - Stirling etc 104.5km 1 PT (19 PTS) 2097.4km
Aug 31 '12 Callander-Crieff-Auchterarder etc 105.25km 1PT (20 PTS) 2202.6km
Sep 8 '12 Tour of Ardgour 164km 1 PT (21 PTS) 2366.4km
Sep 12 '12 Callander/Dollar 101.2km 1 PT (22 PTS) 2467.6km
Sep 18 '12 Callander/Crieff/Auchterarder 110.2km 1 PT (23 PTS) 2577.8km
Sep 23 '12 Call/Gleneagles/Glendevon etc 105km 1 PT (24 PTS) 2682.8km
Oct 4 '12 Call/Stir/Denny/Fintry/Balfron/Loop 101.7km 1 PT (25 PTS) 2784.5km
Oct 8 '12 Call-Stirling wander 100.2km 1 PT (26 PTS) 2884.7km
Oct 13 '12 Velominati Cogal 141km 1 PT (27 PTS) 3025.7km
Oct 29 '12 Call/Crieff/Dunning/Auchter/home 124.6km 1 PT (28 PTS) 3130.3km
Nov 1 '12 Dalwhinnie/ Aviemore/Cairngorm return 112.6km 1 PT (29 PTS) 3233.1km
Nov 5 '12 Call/Sherrifmuir/Aberuthven/return 105.8km 1 PT (30 PTS) 3338.9km
Nov 6 '12 Call/Stirling/Drymen/Thornhill return 104.1km 1 PT (31 PTS) 3444.0km


----------



## mcshroom (22 Oct 2012)

```
Date           	Route/Ride                         			Distance (km)   Points
07-Jan-12	Egremont-Workington-Silloth-Carlisle       		109.6		1
25-Feb-12	Egremont-S'field-Seaton-Silloth-Egremont       		132.6		1
10-Mar-12	Euston-Hyde Park Corner-Brighton (FNRttC)         	102.2		1
15-Mar-12	Northallerton-Richmond-Bedale-NTR-Thirsk-NTR         	113.1		1
14-Apr-12	Towering Trees Audax - Tamworth         		156.0		1
28-Apr-12	FNRttC Hull-York (then SMRbtY)         			190.7		1
12-May-12	Wiggy 300 (DNF)         				231.8		2
09-Jun-12	FNRttC Manchester-Morecambe         			114.5		1
16-Jun-12	LonJOG day 1 - London to Car Colston			216.0		2
17-Jun-12	LonJOG day 2 - Car Colston to York			129.0		1
18-Jun-12	LonJOG day 3 - York Colston to Castleside		125.2		1
20-Jun-12	LonJOG day 5 - Jedburgh to Kinross			130.2		1
21-Jun-12	LonJOG day 6 - Kinross to Newtonmore			130.1		1
22-Jun-12	LonJOG day 7 - Newtonmore to Dornoch Firth		128.8		1
23-Jun-12	LonJOG day 8 - Dornoch Firth to JOG to Wick		161.0		1
28-Jul-12	FNRtSR - Redcar (plus bits round NTR)			100.8		1
04-Aug-12	Clumber to Humber Audax					215.4		2
01-Sep-12	FNRtSR - York-Scotch Corner-Richmond-NTR		135.3		1
08-Sep-12	Lucias Vale of York Meander BP				111.2		1
01-Sep-12	FNRtSR - Carlisle-Newcastle				108.4		1
21-Oct-12	Egremont-Allonby-Port Carlisle-Carlisle			106.8		1

Total Distance:	2948.5km
Total Points:	24
```


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Points / Total Distance / Total Points
02/01/12 / Orpington To Tiptree & Back / 183.52 / 1 / 183.52 / 1pt
14/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 160.95 / 1 / 344.47 / 2pts
22/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 171.31 / 1 / 515.78 / 3pts
29/01/12 / Orpington to HydePark, Olympic Village & back / 125.58/ 1 / 641.36 / 4pts
18/02/12 / Orpington to HydePark then on to Southend and back / 170.95 / 1 / 812.31 / 5pts
03/03/12 / Ramsgate to Greenwich then home. / 162.03 / 1 / 974.34 / 6pts
10/03/12 / FNRttC to Brighton & SMRbtH to Orpington / 205.95 / 2 / 1181.29 / 8pts
18/03/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & Back / 172.73 / 1 / 1354.02 / 9pts
25/03/12 / Orpington to Tonbridge and the Man O'Kent Audax / 247.37 / 2 / 1601.39 / 11pts
01/04/12 / Bromley to Brighton with the Allsopp's / 103.83 / 1 / 1705.22 / 12pts
05/04/12 / FNRttC to Bognor / 163.76 / 1 / 1868.98 / 13pts
08/05/12 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 174.87 / 1 / 2043.85 / 14pts
20/05/12 / To Yalding for elevenses and back / 101.51 / 1 / 2145.36 / 15pts
27/05/12 / To Yalding for brekkie and back / 100.00 / 1 / 2245.36 / 16pts
02/06/12 / FNRttC To Whitsable and Back / 219.71 / 2 / 2465.07 / 18pts
06/06/12 / Local Kent lanes pootle / 101.00 / 1 / 2566.07 / 19pts
10/06/12 / Kent Hilly 100 miler / 167.89 / 1 / 2733.96 / 20pts
24/06/12 / Kent Loop 100 Miler / 161.20 / 1 / 2895.16 / 21pts
30/06/12 / FNRttC to Southend and SMRbtH / 168.14 / 1 / 3063.30 / 22pts
08/07/12 / Aborted Tiptree 100 miler due to rain / 114.59 / 1 / 3177.99 / 23pts
15/07/12 / Whitstable for Brekkie.. and back. / 190.84 / 1 / 3368.83 / 24pts
22/07/12 / To Southend for Brunch and back / 161.70 / 1 / 3530.53 / 25pts
28/07/12 / To Box Hill and environs to watch Olympic Road Race / 117.83 / 1 / 3648.36 / 26pts
04/08/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH to Brighton and back / 212.36 / 2 / 3860.72 / 28pts
11/08/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH to Harwich and back / 298.87 / 2 / 4159.59 / 30pts
19/08/12 / London HPC, Cable Car, Woolwich, Greenwich & home / 107.67 / 1 / 4267.26 / 31pts
27/08/12 / Orpington To Ashford and back / 177.39 / 1 / 4444.65 / 32pts
01/09/12 / FNRttc & SMRbtH To Bognor and back / 248.37 / 2 / 4693.02 / 34pts
09/09/12 / To Ally Pally and back with a bit extra / 119.18 / 1 / 4812.20 / 35pts
16/09/12 / To Dorking and back to watch the Tour of Britain / 128.72 / 4940.92 / 36pts
29/09/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 2 / 217.25 / 4757.47 / 38pts
13/10/12 / Orpington to Ashford. / 1 / 103.94 / 4861.41 / 39pts
21/10/12 / Orpington to Whitstable & Back / 1 / 182.99 / 5044.40 / 40pts
27/10/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham on crouch edition / 1 / 184.23 / 5228.63 / 41pts
11/11/12 / Orpington to Wallasea Island, Essex and back / 2 / 201.25 / 5429.88 / 43pts


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2012)

(I might as well bring this up to date, despite it all having gone going pear-shaped!)

29th Jan 2012 - forum ride - Hebden Bridge - Waddington - (106 km) - 1 point
19th Feb 2012 - forum ride - Hebden Bridge - Dunsop Bridge (116 km) - 1 point
17th Mar 2012 - forum ride - Hebden Bridge - Waddington - (106 km) - 1 point
1st Apr 2012 - forum ride - Whalley - Knott End - (166 km) - 1 point
15th Apr 2012 - forum ride/audax - SITD - Hebden Bridge - Burnsall - (113 km) - 1 point
22nd Apr 2012 - forum ride - Stockport - Jodrell Bank + Blackstone Edge - Hebden Bridge - (116 km) - 1 point
28th Apr 2012 - forum ride - Lancaster - Staveley - (135 km) - 1 point
16th May 2012 - solo ride - Garforth - Askern - (104 km) - 1 point
4th June 2012 - forum ride - Coventry - Nuneaton - (train) - tour of Rutland - (train) - Nuneaton - Coventry - (142 km) - 1 point
15th July 2012 - forum ride - Hebden Bridge - Otley - (100 km) - 1 point 

Total points 2012 - 10
Total qualifying distance - 1,204 km [/quote]

And then ... I fell seriously ill with a DVT and pulmonary embolism and that was that - no more cycling this year! 

Better luck in 2013, eh? (I probably will have to start later in the year though, because I can't see myself being well enough to do a 100 km ride by January!)


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2012)

Date / Route / Distance / Points / Total Distance / Total Points
02/01/12 / Orpington To Tiptree & Back / 183.52 / 1 / 183.52 / 1pt
14/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 160.95 / 1 / 344.47 / 2pts
22/01/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & back / 171.31 / 1 / 515.78 / 3pts
29/01/12 / Orpington to HydePark, Olympic Village & back / 125.58/ 1 / 641.36 / 4pts
18/02/12 / Orpington to HydePark then on to Southend and back / 170.95 / 1 / 812.31 / 5pts
03/03/12 / Ramsgate to Greenwich then home. / 162.03 / 1 / 974.34 / 6pts
10/03/12 / FNRttC to Brighton & SMRbtH to Orpington / 205.95 / 2 / 1181.29 / 8pts
18/03/12 / Orpington to Ashford Kent & Back / 172.73 / 1 / 1354.02 / 9pts
25/03/12 / Orpington to Tonbridge and the Man O'Kent Audax / 247.37 / 2 / 1601.39 / 11pts
01/04/12 / Bromley to Brighton with the Allsopp's / 103.83 / 1 / 1705.22 / 12pts
05/04/12 / FNRttC to Bognor / 163.76 / 1 / 1868.98 / 13pts
08/05/12 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 174.87 / 1 / 2043.85 / 14pts
20/05/12 / To Yalding for elevenses and back / 101.51 / 1 / 2145.36 / 15pts
27/05/12 / To Yalding for brekkie and back / 100.00 / 1 / 2245.36 / 16pts
02/06/12 / FNRttC To Whitsable and Back / 219.71 / 2 / 2465.07 / 18pts
06/06/12 / Local Kent lanes pootle / 101.00 / 1 / 2566.07 / 19pts
10/06/12 / Kent Hilly 100 miler / 167.89 / 1 / 2733.96 / 20pts
24/06/12 / Kent Loop 100 Miler / 161.20 / 1 / 2895.16 / 21pts
30/06/12 / FNRttC to Southend and SMRbtH / 168.14 / 1 / 3063.30 / 22pts
08/07/12 / Aborted Tiptree 100 miler due to rain / 114.59 / 1 / 3177.99 / 23pts
15/07/12 / Whitstable for Brekkie.. and back. / 190.84 / 1 / 3368.83 / 24pts
22/07/12 / To Southend for Brunch and back / 161.70 / 1 / 3530.53 / 25pts
28/07/12 / To Box Hill and environs to watch Olympic Road Race / 117.83 / 1 / 3648.36 / 26pts
04/08/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH to Brighton and back / 212.36 / 2 / 3860.72 / 28pts
11/08/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH to Harwich and back / 298.87 / 2 / 4159.59 / 30pts
19/08/12 / London HPC, Cable Car, Woolwich, Greenwich & home / 107.67 / 1 / 4267.26 / 31pts
27/08/12 / Orpington To Ashford and back / 177.39 / 1 / 4444.65 / 32pts
01/09/12 / FNRttc & SMRbtH To Bognor and back / 248.37 / 2 / 4693.02 / 34pts
09/09/12 / To Ally Pally and back with a bit extra / 119.18 / 1 / 4812.20 / 35pts
16/09/12 / To Dorking and back to watch the Tour of Britain / 128.72 / 4940.92 / 36pts
29/09/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 2 / 217.25 / 4757.47 / 38pts
13/10/12 / Orpington to Ashford. / 1 / 103.94 / 4861.41 / 39pts
21/10/12 / Orpington to Whitstable & Back / 1 / 182.99 / 5044.40 / 40pts
27/10/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham on crouch edition / 1 / 184.23 / 5228.63 / 41pts
11/11/12 / Orpington to Wallasea Island, Essex and back / 2 / 201.25 / 5429.88 / 43pts
17/11/12 / Oprington to Saffron Walden and back / 2 / 227.51 / 5657.9 / 45pts
24/11/12 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 2 / 211.04 / 5868.94 / 47pts
29/11/12 / Home to Boxhill for breakfast then to Graces / 1 / 106.48 / 5975.42 / 48pts
02/12/12 / Home to Alexander Palace for breakfast then home via the Cable Car / 1/ 119.84 / 6095.26 / 49pts
23/12/12 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.20 / 1 / 6259.46 / 50pts


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2012)

```
Date            Route/Ride                                              Distance (km)   Points
07-Jan-12       Egremont-Workington-Silloth-Carlisle                    109.6           1
25-Feb-12       Egremont-S'field-Seaton-Silloth-Egremont                132.6           1
10-Mar-12       Euston-Hyde Park Corner-Brighton (FNRttC)               102.2           1
15-Mar-12       Northallerton-Richmond-Bedale-NTR-Thirsk-NTR            113.1           1
14-Apr-12       Towering Trees Audax - Tamworth                         156.0           1
28-Apr-12       FNRttC Hull-York (then SMRbtY)                          190.7           1
12-May-12       Wiggy 300 (DNF)                                         231.8           2
09-Jun-12       FNRttC Manchester-Morecambe                             114.5           1
16-Jun-12       LonJOG day 1 - London to Car Colston                    216.0           2
17-Jun-12       LonJOG day 2 - Car Colston to York                      129.0           1
18-Jun-12       LonJOG day 3 - York Colston to Castleside               125.2           1
20-Jun-12       LonJOG day 5 - Jedburgh to Kinross                      130.2           1
21-Jun-12       LonJOG day 6 - Kinross to Newtonmore                    130.1           1
22-Jun-12       LonJOG day 7 - Newtonmore to Dornoch Firth              128.8           1
23-Jun-12       LonJOG day 8 - Dornoch Firth to JOG to Wick             161.0           1
28-Jul-12       FNRtSR - Redcar (plus bits round NTR)                   100.8           1
04-Aug-12       Clumber to Humber Audax                                 215.4           2
01-Sep-12       FNRtSR - York-Scotch Corner-Richmond-NTR                135.3           1
08-Sep-12       Lucias Vale of York Meander BP                          111.2           1
01-Sep-12       FNRtSR - Carlisle-Newcastle                             108.4           1
21-Oct-12       Egremont-Allonby-Port Carlisle-Carlisle                 106.8           1
23-Nov-12       Egremont-Allonby-Beckfoot-Egremont                      100.7           1 
Total Distance:	3049.2km
Total Points:	25
```


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Dec 2012)

All rides are saved in Endomondo.
Date / Route / Distance / Time / Ave Spd / Points / (Total Pts) / Total Distance
Jan 27 '12 Auchterarder and back 100.1km 3h 51m 26km/h 1 PT (1 PTS)100.1km
Feb 1 '12 Loch Katrine and Kippen loop102.0km 3h 59m 25.1km/h 1 PT (2 PTS)202.1km
Feb 19 '12 Callander - Crow Road loop 101.5km 3h 52m 26km/h 1 PT (3 PTS)303.6km
Feb 26 '12 CCC via Dunblane loop 100.4km 3h 44m 26.5km/h 1 PT (4 PTS) 405.0km
Feb 28 '12 Tour de Tay 100.8km 3h 53m 26km/h 1 PT (5 PTS) 505.8km
Mar 2 '12 Callander & Balloch 105.4km 27.5km/h 1 PT (6 PTS) 611.2km
Mar 6 '12 Etape Caledonia route 132km 24.5km/h 1 PT (7 PTS) 743.2km
Apr 13 '12 Callander-Auch-Sherrif etc 114km 27.1km/h 1 PT (8 PTS) 857.2km
Apr 19 '12 Callander - Fintry - Crow Rd - Tak me Doon - etc 100.4km 26km/h 1 PT (9 PTS) 957.6km
Apr 24 '12 Trossachs and Hillfoots Circuit 100.5km 30 km/h 1 PT (10 PTS) 1058.1km
May 13 '12 Etape Caledonia 130km 27km/h 1 PT (11 PTS) 1188.1km
June 11 '12 Sma Glen-Glen Quaich-Dunkeld loop 104km 27km/h 1 PT (12 Pts) 1292.1km
June 16 '12 Highland Perthshire Challenge (100 mile route) 161km 1 PT (13 PTS) 1453.1km
July 6 '12 Callander-Auchterarder Rtn 100.4km 1 PT (14 PTS) 1553.5km
July 9 '12 Niagara Circle route 132km 1 PT (15 PTS) 1685.5km
July 10 '12 Western Niagara tour 106km 1 PT (16 PTS) 1791.5km
July 27 '12 Glenshee - Braemar - Br of Cally 101km 1 PT (17 PTS) 1892.5km
Aug 3 '12 Callander/Balfron/Stirling etc 100.4km 1 PT (18 PTS) 1992.9km
Aug 9 '12 Callander - Larbert - Eastern Towns - Stirling etc 104.5km 1 PT (19 PTS) 2097.4km
Aug 31 '12 Callander-Crieff-Auchterarder etc 105.25km 1PT (20 PTS) 2202.6km
Sep 8 '12 Tour of Ardgour 164km 1 PT (21 PTS) 2366.4km
Sep 12 '12 Callander/Dollar 101.2km 1 PT (22 PTS) 2467.6km
Sep 18 '12 Callander/Crieff/Auchterarder 110.2km 1 PT (23 PTS) 2577.8km
Sep 23 '12 Call/Gleneagles/Glendevon etc 105km 1 PT (24 PTS) 2682.8km
Oct 4 '12 Call/Stir/Denny/Fintry/Balfron/Loop 101.7km 1 PT (25 PTS) 2784.5km
Oct 8 '12 Call-Stirling wander 100.2km 1 PT (26 PTS) 2884.7km
Oct 13 '12 Velominati Cogal 141km 1 PT (27 PTS) 3025.7km
Oct 29 '12 Call/Crieff/Dunning/Auchter/home 124.6km 1 PT (28 PTS) 3130.3km
Nov 1 '12 Dalwhinnie/ Aviemore/Cairngorm return 112.6km 1 PT (29 PTS) 3233.1km
Nov 5 '12 Call/Sherrifmuir/Aberuthven/return 105.8km 1 PT (30 PTS) 3338.9km
Nov 6 '12 Call/Stirling/Drymen/Thornhill return 104.1km 1 PT (31 PTS) 3444.0km
Dec 26 '12 Call/Hillfoots/Yetts/Rtn 100.4km 1 PT (32 PTS) 3544.4km


----------



## deanE (2 Jan 2013)

2013.
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.


----------



## Spartak (4 Jan 2013)

DateRouteDistance Points Total Distance Total PointsJan 12 Extended BTOTC ride to Acton Turville 104.5km 1 104.5km  1Feb 16 Extended BTOTC ride to Chew Magna 105.0km 1 209.5km  2Mar 3 ECE Gospel Pass Audax 215.0km 1 424.5km  3Apr 14 Heart of England Audax 307.0km 1 731.5km  4Apr 22 Pendragon Circle Sportif 129.0km 1 860.5km  5May 15 A DNF 200K Audax Perm 156.4km 1 1016.9km  6Jun 30 Emersons Green - Usk & Back 101.0km 1 1117.9km  7Jul 14 Emersons Green - Usk & Back again 100.2km 1 1218.1km  8Aug 19 Blenheim Palace Sportif 102.7km 1 1320.8km  9Aug 30 Extended BTOTC ride to Tintern 100.2km 1 1421.0km  10Sep 1 Emersons Green - Usk & Back 100.7km 1 1521.7km  11Sep 8 La Ronde Picardie Sportif 154.0km 1 1675.7km  12Sep 9 Abbeville-Le Crotoy-Crechy-Abbeville 104.0km 1 1779.7km  13Sep 22 Bristol-Tintern-St.Arvans & Back 101.0km 1 1880.7km  14Oct 25 Extended BTOTC ride to Hinton Blewitt 100.7km 1 1981.4km  15Nov 22 Extended BTOTC ride to Magor 100.4km 1 2081.8km  16Dec 9 Slimbridge-Chipping Sodbury-Olveston 112.2km 1 2194.0km  17


----------



## Spartak (4 Jan 2013)

2012 Rides
Date Route Distance Points Total Distance Total Points
Jan 1 Acton Turville 104.5km 1 104.5km 1
Feb 16 Chew Magna 105.0km 1 209.5km 2
Mar 3 ECE Gospel Pass Audax 215.0km 1 424.5km 3
Apr 14 Heart of England Audax 307.0km 1 731.5km 4
Apr 22 Pendragon Circle Sportif 129.0km 1 860.5km 5
May 15 A DNF 200K Audax Perm 156.4km 1 1016.9km 6
Jun 30 Usk & Back 101.0km 1 1117.9km 7
Jul 14 Usk & Back again 100.2km 1 1218.1km 8
Aug 19 Blenheim Palace Sportif 102.7km 1 1320.8km 9
Aug 30 Tintern 100.2km 1 1421.0km 10
Sep 1 Usk & Back 100.7km 1 1521.7km 11
Sep 8 La Ronde Picardie Sportif 154.0km 1 1675.7km 12
Sep 9 Abbeville-Le Crotoy-Crechy-Abbeville 104.0km 1 1779.7km 13
Sep 22 Bristol-Tintern-St.Arvans & Back 101.0km 1 1880.7km 14
Oct 25 Hinton Blewitt 100.7km 1 1981.4km 15
Nov 22 Magor 100.4km 1 2081.8km 16
Dec 9 Slimbridge-Chipping Sodbury-Olveston 112.2km 1 2194.0km 17


----------

